# Check this out



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 27, 2005)

Are we really alone in the universe? Makes you wonder...


http://www.lookatentertainment.com/v/v-1783.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2005)

I do not argue against the possibility of others in the universe.

In this case, the wobble of the "Craft" , worries me. If it can move that fast, and cross great distances in space then you think they would have a stabilizer. No?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that we are the only "intelligent" beings in this great universe, but I gotta agree with Rich.  The craft needs a stabilizer very badly.  Plus, it didn't look to be more then a few feet in the air.  I have to LOL at that video.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 27, 2005)

Good point Rich. If it is a fake, I think they did a pretty decent job on the video.


----------

